# spring fishing around the corner at Daytona/Flagler



## hugehail (May 25, 2013)

Looks as though there will be a rapid succession of cold fronts over the next 10 days, with little in the way of opportunity for healing east to southeast winds. This doesn't bother me at all since I wont be arriving in Flagler until march 1st and fishing the entire month between Marineland and Sebastian Inlet. After studying quite a few fishing seasons from 1979 to 2014, I have concluded that it doesnt take very long at all for WT's to warm
from the upper 50s to the mid 60s provided cold fronts are held at bay for about a week. Light east to southeast winds can really work magic in a hurry as warm water offshore is pushed toward the coast. I will be based out of Flagler Beach. Ive heard that the beach is more flat from Daytona to New Smyrna so that a longer cast is required to reach the early spring pomps. Is this true or does this change every season? I suppose I need to look for a stretch of beach where the bars are closer to shore since I am limited to about a 100 yard cast? I have always pier fished since the late 70s along the NC coast and this is my first real attempt from the surf. Anyway, spring fishing is right around the corner if we can get these cold fronts to stop passing through every few days. I will be using orange fish bites shrimp and clam primarily since I don't think I can lob a bait 100 yards and have it stay on the hook. I plan to use number 4 gamakatsu hooks on my bottom rigs. If you use a hook that is too big, you miss a lot of fine tasting Whiting. I really dont use circle hooks since I like to hold the pole, feel the bite, and set the hook myself.

Thoughts?


----------



## CurtisFlorida (Oct 4, 2014)

You should have some great fishing in March. Flager is a good start, pompano should be in the trough there. Skip down to CNS , north and south for good close in fishing also.


----------



## hugehail (May 25, 2013)

I see several lots for parking on the stretch from New Smyrna down to Playalinda. Is Apollo just as good for fishing as Playalinda and can I park at those lots at 6am?
Is there a place to pay at Apollo Beach and CNS and what if you arrive before 6 am to get set up? In other words, do I have to stop at the park entrance and pay
anyone to get in to those areas?

1. Smyrna Dunes Park
2. Mary Mcleod Bethune Beach Park
3. Apollo Beach Lots 5 to 1.
4. CNS Lots 13 to 1


----------



## Orlando2013 (Sep 5, 2013)

Apollo (CNS North) & Playalinda (CNS South) have an attended guard gate, open from 6am-6pm. $5 a vehicle/day


----------



## hugehail (May 25, 2013)

For Playalinda it looks like you take exit 220 and then FL406 then FL402, then its unclear whether to continue on 402 all the way to the beach or branch off to the left just prior to reaching the beach. On google maps
it looks like to me that you branch left about 4 miles from the beach and go through a checkpoint, which is confusing because on the internet all the sites tell you to stay on 402.


----------

